# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > Hunting & Trapping >  Has anyone eaten Gopher?

## Outdoorbuff

Just wondering if anyone here has ever ate gopher?

----------


## KingFisher907

how's things in Conrad? was born and raised in MT but left after the cali invasion...never tried gopher, but I have eaten porcupine which was OK...

----------


## Ken

Well, I Gopher pizza quite often and I also Gopher take-out Chinese.  Does that count?   :Big Grin:

----------


## klkak

I've eaten "Parka squirrels". They are kinda like prairie dogs. They live in holes in the ground. They taste OK but are pretty greasy.

----------


## Rick

Well......they eat grass and soybeans so they should be pretty tender. Can't imagine why anyone would want to eat one but I suppose you can if you want.

----------


## Outdoorbuff

Well Rick I guess if that was the only game around and you were hungry you would eat a gopher.  I have also heard them called ground squirrels.  I have not seen any other squirrels here yet.

----------


## Rick

Oh, you bet. I would. Ground squirrels to me are these @#$$%@ animals. It would take a mess of ground squirrels to get any meat: : 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

We actually don't have gophers. We do have groundhogs which is what I thought you were talking about. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I don't have photshop, but that gopher is just begging to have a bullseye placed on him.

----------


## jrock24

I seen a guy trap a Marmot and eat it, not much meat on those things. Even though they look chunky.

----------


## Teotwawki

Ahhh... the power of suggestion....

(didn't do that picture post quite right - they showed up as thumbnails... but if you click on 'em - note the label on the griddle).

----------


## Rick

Now you've done it! 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

Still my favorite. Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Teotwawki

OK - those are funny.

But I've got to point out that mine are "original" creations.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

Flipping the safety cover on the BAN button. Turning the key. Hand hovering over the big red button.

----------


## crashdive123

Now you've done it.  Rick's going to give up his plans for that .308 and go full auto.

----------


## DOGMAN

I've never eaten gopher, but I have had some tangy beaver

----------


## Teotwawki

Oh no... I've put Rick at DEFCON 1...

Don't do it!  Don't do it!

Just think of the women and children.  

 :Wink: 

* I missed the title "Super Moderator" under your Avatar.  I didn't realize I was poking fun at someone with access to the big red button.

Hey, by way of apology, I could slap together a new Avatar for ya - something with a big *SM* on the front.  A red cape maybe?

----------


## Rick

> I've never eaten gopher, but I have had some tangy beaver


(shaking head) Not going there. I'm not. I won't do it. No. It's just too easy. I'll wait for a hard shot.

----------


## crashdive123

> Hey, by way of apology, I could slap together a new Avatar for ya - something with a big *SM* on the front.  A red cape maybe?


Funny, I didn't picture Rick being into that.

----------


## Rick

> I didn't realize I was poking fun at someone with access to the big red button.


And he doesn't like to be made fun of. He has no sense of humor. (Dancing finger around BAN button).

----------


## Ken

> And he doesn't like to be made fun of. He has no sense of humor. (Dancing finger around BAN button).


Which finger you using? :Big Grin:

----------


## Rick

Moderators choice.

----------


## Ken

Middle one, huh? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Teotwawki

Rick,

You say you have no sense of humor... I've not been around here long (and may not be around for much longer if I give you a clear shot) but I think you do have a sense of humor.

I'll change that picture if you'd like...

----------


## Rick

Naw. Then I wouldn't have anything to hold over your head. That wouldn't do at all.

----------


## crashdive123

You could always post something in the "Making Stuff Up" part of the forum.  Oh wait - Making Stuff.  Got it.  Making Stuff.

----------


## RBB

> Oh, you bet. I would. Ground squirrels to me are these @#$$%@ animals. It would take a mess of ground squirrels to get any meat: : 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That would be what we refer to as a chipmunk.  My killer cat won't even eat chipmunk.

----------


## Ken

How much wood would a chipmunk chip if a chipmunk could chip wood?  And would he if he could? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## crashdive123

*Somebody wants to eat me?????* 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Teotwawki

Oh!  I am soooo tempted to mess with that picture!   :Big Grin: 

I think that big red button *would be mashed down* if I did though.

----------


## 2pinesacres

I have not eaten gopher but barbecued groundhog if that counts! Tasted like chicken of course!  :Smile:

----------


## dragonjimm

i've not eaten any but the old timers around here tell me its not to bad, not as greasy as possum or as stringy as raccoon. supposed to be similar to beaver...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Wink:

----------


## buttercup

My dad came from Ky and he told me that he has eaten both 'coon and possum. I think I could stand the raccoon before possum; they are just nasy looking animals to me.........the thought of eating a possum sends a shudder down my spine. I would have to be realllllllllllly hungry.

----------


## skunkkiller

skunkkiller here sorry rick that is not gopher that is a chipmonk. and chipmonk is good if you dont have anything else.a gopher hasspots not strips.

----------


## Ridge Wolf

I have a mole named Osama. If you can catch him for me you can have him for dinner.  :Big Grin: 

images.jpg

----------


## Rick

True gophers have neither spot nor stripes. Look up Pocket Gopher. Beyond that, geography tends to determine what folks refer to as gophers.

----------


## bulrush

Those chipmunks with white spots on the black lines are called "ground squirrels" here, confirmed by looking them up in a book, and they might even be in wikipedia.com. But there are different types of ground squirrels too. So maybe they are the same as a "gopher" or "pocket gopher". But a marmot is the same as a groundhog, right? But marmot is the term for them in the west.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_squirrel

There was a ground squirrel digging holes at the base of our pine tree so I hunted him down with my BB gun. He was facing away from me and I shot him right in the nads. He must have jumped 3 feet straight up, honest.

----------


## Teotwawki

> I have a mole named Osama. If you can catch him for me you can have him for dinner. 
> 
> images.jpg


Haven't caught him but spotted him...

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

> Haven't caught him but spotted him...
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Nice........

----------


## Ridge Wolf

Yep. That's him. :Big Grin: 
He's making himself scarce again. I haven't seen any new mounds this week.

----------


## skunkkiller

there is only one type of grond squirrel they are know better as pine squirrels they live in alaska and live in the rain forest in dens they are not much bigger then a chipmonk.skunkkiller

----------


## Rick

I don't know where you get your info but: 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ground_squirrel

----------


## canid

they're good if you like squirrel or rabbit, in my oppinion. the only drawback to such creatures is that they're a single serving affair, and that is an understatement.

as for the rest of the debate, this is a matter where it is evidenced that common names do as much harm as good. as an example, and for no other reason than that i can't sleep; when i was a kid we knew the term hookie bob as the act of taking a ride on a skateboard by hanging onto a moving vehicle and since that time, i have found the term only to commonly apply to the similar, but more daring practice of doing the same on the soles of one's shoes. my point: the difference in the meaning people take in common terms, as in common names can be at worst life threatening and at best can cause unpleasent arguement on internet bulletin boards.

----------


## Ryleyboy

never tried it before, only would if i had to survive. they are so eays to kill tho all ways trapping snaring.. me and my friend dylan kill them all the time with spears.

----------


## nell67

> never tried it before, only would if i had to survive. they are so eays to kill tho all ways trapping snaring.. me and my friend dylan kill them all the time with spears.


Why are you killing them?? Just for fun?? No animal should die because someone want's to have "fun".

----------


## Ryleyboy

eating gardens . destroying crops.. stuff like that.. even some are digging and chewing into our farm house

----------


## canid

if you want to go about killing them, i recommend eating them. they really are pretty good.

----------


## Ryleyboy

i might try one,.

----------


## tonester

nope never had gopher. ive just recently tried kangaroo, alligator, and emu(probably not spelled right) jerky.

----------


## Ryleyboy

i just tried one yesterday,, it wasnt all that bad .. it would be really good in a stew i think. Gopher Stew.. hmm sounds apetizing :Smile:

----------

